# Hotfix Era vs. DAS



## cropp (Aug 13, 2005)

Is there anyone on this list that can compare these two sofwares? Ease of learning, using, etc. Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

With most rhinestone software, there is a learning curve...not impossible but you do have to read and practice. I have not used Hot Era but have been to demostrations at trade shows. My problem with it is that you have to buy the software...then you have to buy the driver for the particular cutter you are using...and I was quoted a price for the driver that was about equal to the cost of the software...not a good fit for me. I do have DAS and it is a bit more expensive but you get much more for the $$...it is a full design program that will work with either corel or illustrator and is a full vinyl cutting application.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

For what it is worth I think that if you have worked have embroidery software or have in the past then Hotfix is going to be easier for you to learn. From the demos that I have looked at (just at trade shows) Das looks a little better at the auto functions (fills and trace) but I also think some of it is personal preference.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

While I'm admittedly prejudiced, I think the Hotfix ERA is significantly easier to use AND more more powerful - though I've only seen the DAS software demonstrated. 

Regarding having to buy the drivers, that works very much to your advantage; just order the package for Plotters (anything with a PLT file) and $499 gets you going. Nothing proprietary. AND you get to upgrade to a CAMS machine when you're ready for the big leagues of rhinestone design


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Mark.your first paragraph is like my post of about 9 months ago..... only in reverse... I have used DAS but only seen hotfix era demo.. you like Hot fix era... I like DAS...one difference is I am a user, nota dealer in the supply chain. both systems have their pros and cons....so it sort of boils different to personal preference


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Honestly IMHO it's not really fair to compare the two... They are very, very different programs as Charles pointed out... One is a rhinestone program HotFix and one has more options... DAS

That said... Hands down for me the better prduct for rhinestones is HotFix if you are looking at it for rhinestones which one can assume as that is all HotFix does... There is a huge price difference between HotFix and DAS too so that has to have some consideration...

Now there is a but because you also asked about ease of learning and using... This is a very gray area...

If a product cost three times as much but was easier to learn and use REALLY... Then no question that extra expense could be worth it...

So.... HotFix has a live demo you can actually use for a bit and see what you think....

Request a Demo

The drawback to that is you are on your own... There is very little info about how to actually use the product and this is where most programs let us down....

Now to the credit of DAS they have some tutorial content on their website but it's so very general it's of little real use but it's something.... They also claim to have this great member resource of video tutorials you get access to once you get their software... Sadly thought it's really pie in the sky... If I can't see what tutorial information is available before I purchase then it makes it real hard to make a purchase...

My best advice on rhinestone software it's so very simple... First try a real demo if it's available... Then you can get a feel for the software...

Now here is the real trick that will thin your selections quickly... Select 3-4 logos... Varying degrees of difficulty... Then ask the software vendor for an existing demonstration they have that is similar to these 3-4 logos... And if they don't have a video demonstration already then ask for a live demonstration... You will find very quickly either they simply won't do these demonstrations for you... Or they will do the demonstrations and you will soon realize good rhinestone design is not "easy"... There is actually work involved and know how required and you may not be ready to make that investment in time and money....

Get those demonstrations though before hand... Your logos... Not theirs!!!! That will tell you what you need to know in short order for sure!!!

Kevin


----------

